# thread, wire, cord (chord)



## ThomasK

The French _(s')accorder_ reminded me of the various uses of the concept bringing together threads, wire, cords, maybe even cables, etc. I am wondering whether you agree they are linked, and especially how many words you need to refer to all those meanings.

I had thought of fairly specific contexts like: [I am giving the translation in Dutch next to the English word or expression]
1- *wireless*, draadloos (draad)
2 - *a red thread*, de rode draad
3 - *needle and thread*, naald en draad (very fine)
4 - *string* on a violin, snaar
5 - *strike a chord*, de gevoelige snaar raken (touch a sensitive string)
6 - *to tie using a rope*, binden met een touw (fairly thick in general), met een zeel (really thick, like for tug-of-war)
7 - *to tie using a piece of string*_, _binden met een touwtje (diminutive)
8 - *umbilical cord* (connector?), navel_s_treng
9 -_ *(power, elektricity)*_ *cable*, kabel OR snoer (there is a link with the (musical) _snaar_)


There will be more. Please use another figure (...) so that we can point out links.


----------



## Testing1234567

ThomasK said:


> The French _(s')accorder_ reminded me of the various uses of the concept bringing together threads, wire, cords, maybe even cables, etc.


Actually French *accorder* is not related to a cord. French *accorder* comes from Latin *cor* (genitive *cordis*) "heart", and English *cord* from Ancient Greek *χορδά*.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Wireless: *«Ασύρματος, -τη, το»* [aˈsirmatos] (masc.), [aˈsirmati] (fem.), [aˈsirmato] (neut.) < compound; privative prefix *«α-» a-* + Classical deverbative neut. noun *«σύρμα» súrmă* < Classical v. *«σύρω» súrō* --> _to draw, trail, drag, pull, ravish, sweep_ (PIE *tu̯er- _to stir_ with no certain connections outside of Greek).

Thread: *«Κλωστή»* [kloˈsti] (fem.) < ByzGr fem. *«κλωστή» klōstḗ* (idem) < Koine deverbal masc. *«κλωστής» klōstḗs* --> _web spinner_ < Classical v. *«κλώθω» klṓtʰō* --> _to spin_ (with obscure etymology probably Pre-Greek).

Needle & thread: *«Βελόνα και κλωστή»* [veˈlona ce kloˈsti] (both fem.). 
*«Βελόνα»* [veˈlona] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«βελόνη» bĕlónē* --> _needle_ (with obscure etymology).

String: *«Χορδή»* [xorˈði] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«χορδή» kʰŏrdḗ* --> _gut, catgut, string/lyre string, sausage_ (PIE *ǵʰor- _intestine_ cf Skt. हिर ‎(hīra), _band, strip_, Lat. haruspex, _diviner, soothsayer_, Proto-Germanic *garną, _yarn_).

Chord: Idem (chord is a Greek loanword)^

Rope: *«Σχοινί»* [sçiˈni] (neut.) < Classical neut. diminutive *«σχοινίον» skʰo̯iníŏn* --> _cord, rope_ of masc. *«σχοῖνος» skʰo̯înŏs* --> _rush, reed, rope_ (the word is Pre-Greek).

Umbilical cord: *«Ομφάλιος λώρος»* [omˈfali.os ˈloɾos] (both masc.).
*«Ομφάλιος»* [omˈfali.os] (masc.) --> _umbilical_ < Classical masc. *«ὀμφαλός» ŏmpʰalós* --> _navel, navel-shaped elevation, knob of the shield, yoke, (metaph.) centre_ (PIE *h₃enbʰ-/*h₃mbʰ-/*h₃nebʰ- _navel_ cf Skt. नाभि (nābhi), _navel, centre_, Lat. umbō, _boss of shield_, Proto-Germanic *nabalô, _navel_, Arm. անիվ ‎(aniv‎), _wheel_).
*«Λώρος»* [ˈloɾos] (masc.) < Koine *«λῶρος» lôrŏs* (masc.) < Lat. lōrum, _leather strap, wheep, girdle_.
«Λώρος» is a medical term and used strictly in conjunction with «ομφάλιος».

Cable: *«Καλώδιο»* [kaˈloði.o] (neut.) < Classical neut. diminutive *«καλῴδιον» kălǭ́diŏn* alt. *«καλοίδιον» kălo̯ídiŏn* of Classical masc. *«κάλως» kắlōs* --> _reefng rope, cable, rope in general_ (technical term with unknown etymology).


----------



## Testing1234567

Chinese (Traditional, Standard Written):

Wireless: 無線 - 無 without, -less, a-; 線 thread → wire, line

Needle and Thread: 針線 - 針 needle; 線 thread

String: 琴弦 - 琴 zither → stringed instrument; 弦 bowstring → string

Umbilical cord: 臍帶 - 臍 navel; 帶 belt → ribbon

Knot: 繩結 - 繩 rope; 結 knot, bind, tie

Cable: 纜

Cable car: 纜車 - 纜 cable; 車 car

A piece of string: 幼繩 - 幼 thin; 繩 rope


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

1 - bezdrátový (drát from German Draht)
2 - červená nit
3 - jehla a nit
4 - struna
5 - zahrát na citlivou strunu (play on sensitive string)
6 - přivázat provazem
7 - přivázat kusem provázku (provázek - diminutive of provaz)
8 - pupeční šňůra (šňůra from German Schnur)
9 - kabel


----------



## Penyafort

Catalan:

_thread _is usually *fil*, while *corda *can have the meaning of _string, rope _and _chord _or _cord_, but also has derived words like *cordill*_, *cordó*, etc._

1 - *sense fil* 'without thread'
2 - _*un *_*fil vermell* 'a thread red'
3 - *fil i agulla *'thread and needle' (*posar fil a l'agulla *'put thread in the needle = to start, take up')
4 - *corda d'un violí *'string/chord of a violin'
5 - *tocar una corda *'touch a string/chord'
6 - *lligar amb una corda *'tie with a rope'
7 - *lligar amb un tros de corda* (_or _*amb un cordill*) 'tie with a piece of string' ('with a thin string/cord',_ such as those used for parcels, shoes, and the like_)
8 - *cordó umbilical*
9 - (_Electr._) *cable *'cable' (But *fils del telèfon *'wires of the telephone', *fil conductor* 'conductive wire', etc.)


----------



## ThomasK

Testing1234567 said:


> Actually French *accorder* is not related to a cord. French *accorder* comes from Latin *cor* (genitive *cordis*) "heart", and English *cord* from Ancient Greek *χορδά*.


I am very sorry about my mistake. I thought that was the explanation, but I notice it was supposed like that once, but that theory was refuted after that. Thanks for the correciton...

@ilocas2: so many different words then! Do I understand "binding" and "rope" have the same root? is a rope then some kind of "means to tie"?

@Testing1234567: do I see quite a large  variety of words then? (The most striking one as for me being the umbilical cord being considered a belt).

@Penyafort: you seem to have less variety, don't you? (This is not meant critically !)

@apmoy70: could I say that you consider a rope "a means to pull" (in some way at least), and a thread the result of spinning? The basis seems to be the verb each time, or am I reading it the wrong way? You perceive a link with the intestines, don't you? That might be a very important one: the first _snaren_, musical strings, were intestines, if am not mistaken...


----------



## Testing1234567

ThomasK said:


> The most striking one as for me being the umbilical cord being considered a belt



Vocal cords: 聲帶 - 聲 voice; 帶 belt

Maybe the cords look like a belt to us.


----------



## momai

*Arabic:*
wire_less  _لاسلكيّ laa-silkiy (laa=no , silk=wire ,iy =a suffix to form adjectives)
thread, خيط  khayT
_needle and _thread, ابرة وخيط ibrah wa-khayT (ibrah=needle,wa=and, khayT= thread )
string , وتر watar
chord, كورد kord (loanword)
rope, حبل ħabl
_ a piece of _string_, _وصلة waSlah (it's generally thin and short ) Is this what you mean by a _piece of string_?
_umbilical_ cord , الحبل السريّ al-ħabl as-surriy (surrah = nabel ,iy=a suffix) ,so it's a rope in Arabic
_(power, elektricity)_ cable, سلك silk or كبل kabl (kabl is either a direct loanword from some european language or its usage was reinforced since it is attested in classical dictionaries along with the verb "kabbala" to tie up).


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> ...
> @apmoy70: could I say that you consider a rope "a means to pull" (in some way at least)


A rope is indeed "a means to pull" and a cable is "that which is pulled"


ThomasK said:


> and a thread the result of spinning? The basis seems to be the verb each time, or am I reading it the wrong way?


Yes, ans yes.


ThomasK said:


> You perceive a link with the intestines, don't you? That might be a very important one: the first _snaren_, musical strings, were intestines, if am not mistaken...


That is true the earliest musical strings were made of animal (usually ox) intestines


----------



## bibax

In Czech we have many loanwords for this concept:

*drát* (dim. drátek) < Germ. Draht = electrical wire, wire for reinforced concrete, for wire brush, etc. (made from metal);
*šňůra* < Germ. Schnur = clothesline, (umbilical) cord, officer's (decorative) string, flexible electrical cable/cord;
*šňůrka* (dim.) = drawstring, shoestring;
*špagát* (dim. špagátek) < Germ. Spagat = *provaz*;
*lano* (dim. lanko) < probably Germ. = rope, hawser, cable (made from hemp, steel, nylon);

Technical terms:

*kabel* (dim. kablík) = exclusively_ electrical (optical) isolated _cable (non-isolated electrical cable or cable for other use -> *lano*);
*flexošňůra* = flex (electrical cord with plug);
*licna* < Germ. Litze = metalic strand (made from several thin Ag/Cu wires);
*bowden* = Bowden cable;
*kordon* < Fr. cordon = a kind of thread, but mainly figurative meaning (police cordon);
*kordonet* < Fr. cordonnet = a kind of thread;
(*kord* is a fabric);

Native words:

*provaz* (dim. provázek) < (pro)vázati (to bind, to tie) = string/rope (made mostly from hemp, paper or synthetic material);
*motouz* < motati (to wind up) = provaz;
*struna* (Panslavic, original meaning: tendon, bowstring < made from tendon) = string (for musical instruments, etc.), notochord (of Chordata);
*nit* (cognate Lat. neo, Gr. νήθω netho, "to spin") = thread;


----------



## ThomasK

momai said:


> *Arabic:*
> wire_less  _لاسلكيّ laa-silkiy (laa=no , silk=wire ,iy =a suffix to form adjectives)
> thread, خيط  khayT
> _needle and _thread, ابرة وخيط ibrah wa-khayT (ibrah=needle,wa=and, khayT= thread )
> string , وتر watar
> chord, كورد kord (loanword)
> rope, حبل ħabl
> _ a piece of _string_, _وصلة waSlah (it's generally thin and short ) Is this what you mean by a _piece of string_?
> _umbilical_ cord , الحبل السريّ al-ħabl as-surriy (surrah = nabel ,iy=a suffix) ,so it's a rope in Arabic
> _(power, elektricity)_ cable, سلك silk or كبل kabl (kabl is either a direct loanword from some european language or its usage was reinforced since it is attested in classical dictionaries along with the verb "kabbala" to tie up).


There are so many words, I'd say, hardly any that can be used in several contexts, so it seems, except for habl. I am again surprised _(but don't worry, I am a wishful thinker and surprised and marveling where noone else is surprised...)_
A piece of string: short and thin, indeed. Interesting link with _kabbala_ (does it refer to a religious text in the Arabic world, like the Kabbala ?). I suppose there will be other links with 'realia', based on those roots. I suppose most of them can be used as verbs too, or can't they?


----------



## ThomasK

bibax said:


> In Czech we have many loanwords for this concept:
> 
> *drát* (dim. drátek) < Germ. Draht = electrical wire, wire for reinforced concrete, for wire brush, etc.;
> *šňůra* < Germ. Schnur = clothesline, (umbilical) cord, flexible electrical cable/cord, officer's (decorative) string;
> *flexošňůra* = flex (electrical cord with plug);
> *šňůrka* (dim.) = drawstring, shoestring;
> *špagát* (dim. špagátek) < Germ. Spagat -> provaz;
> *kabel* = exclusively_ electrical isolated _cable (non-isolated electrical cable or cable for other use -> lano);
> *lano* (dim. lanko) < probably Germ. = rope, rawser, cable (made from hemp or steel);
> *kordon* < Fr. cordon, mainly figurative meaning (police cordon);
> *kordonet* < Fr. cordonnet = a kind of thread;
> (*kord* is a fabric);
> 
> Native words :
> *provaz* (dim. provázek) < (pro)vázati (to bind, to tie) = string/rope (made mostly from hemp or paper);
> *motouz* < motati (to wind up) = provaz;
> *struna* (Panslavic, original meaning: tendon, bowstring < made from tendon) = string (for musical instruments, etc.), notochord (of Chordata);
> *nit* (cognate Lat. neo, Gr. νήθω netho, "to spin") = thread;


Interesting note: so many loan words for something so practical (I Always think those words will never change, but they are often replaced, I know). Would you have one Slavic non-loan word?


----------



## ThomasK

Testing1234567 said:


> Vocal cords: 聲帶 - 聲 voice; 帶 belt
> 
> Maybe the cords look like a belt to us.


Interesting addition indeed, had not thought of  that. We call them "stembanden" (voice bonds/ties/....) - and of course we often use ropes, etc., to tie up things. I added two more below, with no link with "thread words" at all in Dutch...

1- *wireless*, draadloos (draad)
2 - *a red thread*, de rode draad
3 - *needle and thread*, naald en draad (very fine)
4 - *string* on a violin, snaar
5 - *strike a chord*, de gevoelige snaar raken (touch a sensitive string)
6 - *to tie using a rope*, binden met een touw (fairly thick in general), met een zeel (really thick, like for tug-of-war)
7 - *to tie using a piece of string*_, _binden met een touwtje (diminutive)
8 - *umbilical cord* (connector?), navel_s_treng
9 -_ *(power, elektricity)*_ *cable*, kabel OR snoer (there is a link with the (musical) _snaar_)
10- *vocal cords*, stembanden (voice ties)
11 - *shoelaces*, schoenveters (_vet_- might refer to _foor/feet_, so "foot bonds/shackles", it is suggested --- _laces_ have the same origine as _lasso_...)

I am surprised at the fact that few of those words are related with/ derived from verbs...


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

10 - hlasivky
11 - tkaničky


----------



## bibax

ThomasK said:


> Would you have one Slavic non-loan word?



*provaz* (thin or thick rope), *nit* (thread, yarn), *struna* (string);

I can add:

*vlákno* = fiber, filament;
*vlasec* = fishing line;


----------



## Testing1234567

Shoelaces: 鞋帶 - 鞋 shoe; 帶 belt


----------



## apmoy70

^^
Shoelace/-ces: MoGr *«Κορδόνι/-νια»* [korˈðoni] (neut. nom sing.)/[korˈðoɲa] (neut. nom. pl.) a boomerang word:
Classical Gr fem. *«χορδή» kʰŏrdḗ* (see my previous post) > Lat. *c(h)orda* > Ven. *cordon* (diminutive of c(h)orda) > ByzGr *«κόρδα» kórda* (fem.) and diminutive *«κορδόνιον» kordónion* (neut.)


----------



## Messquito

Testing1234567 said:


> Chinese (Traditional, Standard Written):
> 
> Wireless: 無*線* - 無 without, -less, a-; *線* thread → wire, line
> 
> Needle and Thread: 針*線* - 針 needle; *線* thread
> 
> String: 琴*弦* - 琴 zither → stringed instrument; *弦* bowstring → string
> 
> Umbilical cord: 臍*帶* - 臍 navel; *帶* belt → ribbon
> 
> Knot: *繩*結 - *繩* rope; 結 knot, bind, tie
> 
> Cable: *纜 *or 纜線(cable thread) or 纜繩(cable rope(because inside the enamel cover, )there are metal wire twisted together, like a rope)
> 
> Cable car: *纜*車 - 纜 cable; 車 car
> 
> A piece of string: 幼*繩* - 幼 thin; 繩 rope



From here: *絲*來自蠶繭(*silk* is from silkworms)、*線*來自麻皮(*thread* is from flax)、合線為*繩*(combined it is *rope*)、分線為*紗*(scattered its *yarn*)。
In modern Chinese,
*
線* has come to be the more general term, meaning *line*, e.g. 畫一條*線* (draw a *line*), and many other terms (e.g. 電*線*electric *wire*, 光*線* *ray* of light, 路*線*route(road+*line*)). It refers to very thin liners.

絲 refers to extremely fine soft threads that might be hard to see alone, or it could refer to line-shaped things that come in a lump, e.g. 鐵*絲* iron *wire*, 銀*絲*卷 silver *thread* roll (the thread refers to the yellow thing rolled in the bun; don't know why it's called silver, though), 肉*絲* shredded meat, *絲*瓜(luffa=*silk* melon), 粉*絲* vermicelli (powder silk) (it's called 麵*線* noodle thread, too, though)... etc. The only exception I can think of is 螺*絲*(screw).
Due to its, "extremely thin" quality, 絲 can also be used with 不(no) to mean "nothing", or without the negative marker, meaning "every tiny little bit", e.g. 一絲不掛(to hang no one silk>wear nothing), 一絲不苟(not skimp one silk>to skimp nothing>to be picky are careful), 一絲一毫((every) one silk & one hairstring>every single bit of it)

繩 is still rope, a strong cord made by twisting threads together.

*纜 *is used specifically for electric cables.

*索* refers to ropes that have already ties and connects things together. e.g. 繩索(rope), 鋼索(cable, similar to 纜線, except the former is used to connect structures and the latter is used to hang things and connect electricity)

All of the above contain the radical 糸(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), which resembles a rope with multiple knots.

*帶 *refers to cords that are not round, but might be somewhat flat, e.g. 領帶(bowtie), 腰帶(waistband), 皮帶(leather belt), 揹帶(strap), 膠帶(tape(glued band)), 繃帶(band-aid), 海帶(kelp(sea band), 錄音帶(audiotape), 緞帶(ribbons), 臍帶(umbilical cord), 束帶(banding).
It has the radical 巾(towel) in it.

*弦* refers to strings that are made very tight and is flexible for some reason (to flick? to pull and release?).
It contains the radical 弓(bow) and 玄(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), which resembles a rope with multiple knots.
Difference between 糸(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and 玄(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), is that the former contains on both sides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, which are knot heads. The latter, without the knot heads, focus more on the tension of the rope it self.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

I know these words, there will be more:

*žica* - wire
*konac* - thread
*uže* - rope


----------



## Penyafort

@Penyafort: you seem to have less variety, don't you? (This is not meant critically !)

What I wrote for Catalan also works, with few variations, with other Romance languages.

Rather than less variety it is a case of fewer sources needed for loanwords. The Romance languages have usually turned to Latin for this, even if that meant modifying old meanings.


----------



## momai

ThomasK said:


> (does it refer to a religious text in the Arabic world, like the Kabbala ?)


You mean the Jewish Kabbala?I believe not.


> I suppose most of them can be used as verbs too, or can't they?


Well,except for "habl"(I don't know really where it comes from) I think all of them could be easily traced back to some verb.
-KhayT-->KhaaTa to sew
-WaSlah--> waSala to connect
-Watar-->watara to tighten/to tense(related to mutawater=nervous)
-Silk-->salaka to insert sth into sth


----------



## fdb

Hebrew qabbālā קַבָּלָה  is obviously not related to Arabic kabbala كبل . The first letter is different.


----------

